# H Carnifexs W Razorbacks



## ambtyranids (May 27, 2011)

I have a chance to pick up 3 carnifexs they are magnetized but need to be stripped. Im in need of razorbacks so if anyone is interested in trading a razorback for a fex and maybe a few stealers for a razorback let me know so I can buy the fexs and trade them. Thanks guys im trying to get a tournament army ready and needing some razorbacks really bad.


----------



## marlow (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a spare Laz/Plasma Razorback. Will take a photo for you. Do you have any pictures of the Fex?


----------



## ambtyranids (May 27, 2011)

No I dont have any pics sadly. It is a 45 min drive to where he is the painting on it is really bad so stripping is absolutly needed. But it is a magnetized fex im not sure what weapon load outs it has but if your really interested in the fex I can call the guy and ask him what weapon load outs he has for the fexs. A pic of the razorback isnt necassary as long as it hasnt got any major damage to it.


----------

